# Top 4 kem dưỡng trắng da toàn thân giúp bảo vệ bạn trong mùa hè rực lửa này!



## MoonLight (3/6/18)

*Để có thể chống chọi lại được sự oi bức của mùa hè mà không bị cháy sạm da, bạn cần đến sự trợ giúp của kem trắng da toàn. Dưới đây là 4 loại loại kem trắng da toàn thân tốt nhất bạn nên tham khảo.*

*1. Kem trắng da toàn thân Eucerin White Therapy SPF7 (250ml - 308,000 VNĐ)*
Đây là loại kem trắng da toàn thân chứa chiết xuất Licorice giúp tác động đến quá trình hình thành sắc tố da và Vitamin E chống lại các tổn thương do gốc tự do gây ra, tăng khả năng tự bảo vệ khỏi môi trường bên ngoài. Hơn nữa, loại kem trắng da toàn thân này có công dụng trị sạm da, làm sáng da , tăng kháng thể cho da nhạy cảm.

_

_
_Với giá bán trên thị trường khoảng 300.000 VNĐ, đây là loại kem trắng da toàn thân được nhiều chị em lựa chọn._​
*2. Kem trắng da toàn thân Olive Butter Formula Body Lotion*
Được chiết xuất từ ô liu nguyên chất từ thiên nhiên kết hợp với vitamin E nên loại kem trắng da toàn thân này có chức năng cung ứng độ ẩm cho da, nuôi dưỡng chống lão hóa da, làm mới làn da khô, tróc vảy.  Với c ấu trúc chất béo đặc trưng giúp sữa dưỡng thể được thẩm thấu nhanh chóng khi tiếp xúc với da.

_

_
_Kem trắng da toàn thân Olive Butter Formula Body Lotion có giá bán trên thị trường khoảng 240.000 VNĐ và thích hợp với mọi loại da._
​*3. Kem trắng da toàn thân Rebirth Emu Lavender Moisturising Cream*
Đây là loại kem trắng da toàn thân rất giàu tinh dầu Đà Điểu và tinh dầu Lavender giúp dưỡng ẩm khiến mềm mịn và trẻ hoá da, không gây nhờn rít, cho làn da trắng sáng, mịn màng và tràn trề nhựa sống.

Với đặt tính nổi trội là khi bôi sẽ thẩm thấu nhanh qua da, giúp lớp collagen phía dưới da săn chắc, khiến cho giảm giai đoạn lão hoá thiên nhiên, giảm thiểu tình trạng da nhăn nheo, khô nứt.

_

_
_Thường xuyên bôi loại kem trắng da toàn thân này bạn sẽ có làn da trắng hồng chẳng ngại nắng hè. Sản phẩm này có giá bán trên thị trường khoảng 360.000VNĐ_​
* 4. Kem trắng da toàn thân GARNIER*
Kem trắng da toàn thân GARNIER có tác dụng dưỡng ẩm tích cực và làm mềm da, chống khô da và nứt nẻ, nuôi dưỡng và phục hồi da, giảm kích ứng, cho da trở nên mềm mịn và tươi mới. Kết cấu kem không nhờn thẩm thấu rất nhanh vào da, đem lại cảm giác thoải mái dễ chịu. Kem đặc biệt thích hợp với làn da thường hoặc da khô.

_

_
_Sản phẩm này có xuất xứ từ Pháp, với giá bán khoảng 120.000VNĐ cho hộp 50ml._
​Chọn được loại kem trắng da toàn thân tốt thế nhưng bạn cũng phải nắm được quy trình sử dụng kem dưỡng da để phát huy hiệu quả tốt nhất nhé. Dưới đây là quy trình 7 bước sử dụng kem trắng da toàn thân bạn cần ghi nhớ.

*1. Tắm sạch sẽ: *Trước khi thực hiện cách sử dụng kem trắng da toàn thân bạn hãy đảm bảo rằng làn da của mình đã sạch sẽ, bụi bẩn, mồ hôi, bã nhờn trong lỗ chân lông đã được loại bỏ.

*2. Thoa kem ngay khi da còn ẩm:* Các loại kem dưỡng da sẽ mang lại kết quả tốt nhất khi sử dụng trên da vẫn còn ẩm, vì thế bạn hãy thoa ngay sau tắm và lau khô bằng khăn xong.

_

_
_Quy trình thoa kem trắng da toàn thân để có kết quả tốt_​
*3. Thoa một lớp kem vừa đủ: *Nhiều chị em thường lầm tưởng việc dùng càng nhiều kem thì da sẽ càng nhanh trắng hơn, thé nhưng khi đắp lên da một lớp kem dày không những không tăng thêm chút hiệu quả nào,  mà còn  rất lãng phí, khiến lỗ chân lông bị bịt kín, rất dễ gây ra mụn và làm tăng kích thước lỗ chân lông.

*4. Massage nhẹ nhàng: *Khi thoa kem bạn hãy thoa theo vòng xoắn ốc và kết hợp massage nhẹ nhàng để giúp các tinh chất có trong kem thấm sâu vào da hơn

*5. Dùng kem vào buổi tối:* Sử dụng kem trắng da toàn thân vào buổi tối sẽ phát huy được công dụng tối đa.

_

_
_Bạn sẽ có được làn da trắng không tì vết bất chấp thời tiết_​
*6. Thoa kem vào đúng thời điểm:* Tuyệt đối không được lấy kem ban đêm dùng cho cả ban đêm và ban ngày hoặc ngược lại, bởi mỗi sản phẩm đều được sản xuất theo công thức khác nhau.

*7. Chọn kem trắng da toàn thân chất lượng:* Với các loại kem trắng da toàn thân  gợi ý ở trên bạn sẽ có được làn da trắng hồng bất kể mùa nào.

Chúc các bạn luôn xinh đẹp!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

